# Free qui disparaît et apparaît



## van helsing (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Normalement j'ai mon disque dur de la Freebox qui apparais dans le finder,  et des fois il disparaît complètement;

 comment c'est possible

merci


----------



## crolinette (6 Août 2011)

moi depuis l'installe de lion je ne la vois plus la freebox...


----------



## miaou (6 Août 2011)

idem  mais c'est tous le monde ; la freebox n'apparait pas par defaut d'entrée
il faut se connecter au disque dur 1 fois autrement par ex du finder menu: aller/se connecter au serveur..  et après la freebox apparait ,comme avant  dans la bande latérale/partagé 
et au prochain redémarrage....rebetote


----------



## van helsing (7 Août 2011)

Et pourquoi avant  qu'on passe sous lion cela marchait parfaitement


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

On peut l'avoir sur son bureau, voici la méthode : http://www.free4mac.fr/?p=1672
Je l'avais installé sous SL et il apparait toujours sous Lion, quand à l'installer sous Lion, est-ce que ça marche, dites le moi ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Août 2011)

Personnellement, j'ai fait un peu différemment. Ça fonctionne sur mon Lion.

1)Dans le Finder, menu "Aller" option "Se connecter au serveur"
2) Se connecter à la Freebox, elle apparait dans la barre latérale gauche
3) Ouvrir les préférence système de compte choisir le bouton "Ouverture" 
4) glisser le disque de la Freebox dans la fenêtre d'ouverture d'application sans cocher la case "Masquer"

A chaque ouverture de session, le disque de le Freebox apparaitra sur le bureau si l'option des serveurs connectés est bien cochée dans les préférences Finder.


----------



## van helsing (8 Août 2011)

la solution de hippo sulfite, à l'air de fonctionner

merci


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai fait un peu différemment. Ça fonctionne sur mon Lion.
> 
> 1)Dans le Finder, menu "Aller" option "Se connecter au serveur"
> 2) Se connecter à la Freebox, elle apparait dans la barre latérale gauche
> ...


Bonjour.
Le petit inconvénient, c'est qu'à chaque ouverture de la session, la fenêtre de finder apparait. Pour l'éviter, appliquer la méthode de free4mac puis glisser l'icone du bureau dans la barre latérale gauche du finder, freebox devient permanent dans le finder sans avoir à faire de lancement à l'ouverture.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Le petit inconvénient, c'est qu'à chaque ouverture de la session, la fenêtre de finder apparait. Pour l'éviter, appliquer la méthode de free4mac puis glisser l'icone du bureau dans la barre latérale gauche du finder, freebox devient permanent dans le finder sans avoir à faire de lancement à l'ouverture.



Je n'ai pas testé la méthode de Free, mais il me semble à lecture, que le disque Free apparaitra sur le bureau comme un dossier et non comme un disque réseau, est-ce le cas ?


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est bien le cas, et, dans la barre latérale, freebox pointe sur le bureau.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien le cas, et, dans la barre latérale, freebox pointe sur le bureau.



C'est ce qui me gène. Du coup je ne sais pas trop comment se fait le "Mount" du disque réseau. Alors que je propose de faire un Mount dans les règles au lancement de la session. 
La fenêtre ne devrait pas s'ouvrir quand on coche la case "Masquer", mais ce bug n'est pas nouveau, il traine depuis, au moins 2003.
Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je teste un petit script Automator pour commander le Mount et la fermeture de la fenêtre dans la foulée.


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> C'est ce qui me gène. Du coup je ne sais pas trop comment se fait le "Mount" du disque réseau. Alors que je propose de faire un Mount dans les règles au lancement de la session.
> La fenêtre ne devrait pas s'ouvrir quand on coche la case "Masquer", mais ce bug n'est pas nouveau, il traine depuis, au moins 2003.
> Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je teste un petit script Automator pour commander le Mount et la fermeture de la fenêtre dans la foulée.



OK, dès que ce petit inconvénient sera levé, ce sera parfait.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> OK, dès que ce petit inconvénient sera levé, ce sera parfait.



Personnellement, ça ne me gène pas car j'ai quasiment tout le temps une fenêtre du Finder ouverte puisque je ne laisse que des volumes sur le bureau et un ou deux fichiers en transit sur lesquels je travaille.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

Un Zip du script que j'ai enregistré rapidement. Il ne contient que deux commandes :
"Obtenir les serveurs indiqués" et "Se connecter aux serveurs"

Freebox.app.zip

Par contre, si quelqu'un sait comment renommer le disque dur de la Freebox V6, je suis intéressé.


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Un Zip du script que j'ai enregistré rapidement. Il ne contient que deux commandes :
> "Obtenir les serveurs indiqués" et "Se connecter aux serveurs"
> 
> Freebox.app.zip


Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur freebox, que ce soit par ton script ou bien par "aller", un menu apparait qui me demande mon identifiant (celui de ma session est affiché) et mon mot de passe, mais il ne le reconnait pas.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur freebox, que ce soit par ton script ou bien par "aller", un menu apparait qui me demande mon identifiant (celui de ma session est affiché) et mon mot de passe, mais il ne le reconnait pas.



Si je me souviens bien, à la première connexion, il demande un utilisateur Freebox et un mot de Passe de l'administrateur de la Freebox moi, j'ai rentré freebox et le mot de passe que j'ai utilisé pour l'administration de la Freebox puis, je j'ai accepté l'entrée dans le trousseau.
Et depuis, il ne me demande plus rien.
Quand on se connecte à un serveur, il faut l'identifiant du serveur distant.


----------



## herszk (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, à la première connexion, il demande un utilisateur Freebox et un mot de Passe de l'administrateur de la Freebox moi, j'ai rentré freebox et le mot de passe que j'ai utilisé pour l'administration de la Freebox puis, je j'ai accepté l'entrée dans le trousseau.
> Et depuis, il ne me demande plus rien.
> Quand on se connecte à un serveur, il faut l'identifiant du serveur distant.



OK, mais quand j'ouvre Freebox installé sur le bureau par la méthode free4mac, le disque freebox s'ouvre bien et apparait alors dans la barre latérale gauche, je me suis bien connecté au serveur sans que j'ai à taper le mot de passe, alors où est le schmilblick ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> OK, mais quand j'ouvre Freebox installé sur le bureau par la méthode free4mac, le disque freebox s'ouvre bien et apparait alors dans la barre latérale gauche, je me suis bien connecté au serveur sans que j'ai à taper le mot de passe, alors où est le schmilblick ?



Aucune idée, d'autant que depuis la première connexion, je n'ai plus d'identifiant et de mot de passe à entrer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

De plus, je viens de regarder le "pas à pas" de Free. Il suppose que la Freebox apparaisse dans les partagés de l'ordinateur dès le début et pour que cela soit, il faut s'être déjà connecté à la Freebox non ?


----------



## fifi_le_h (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout neuf chez free, quelques mois avec la V6, j'ai installé dernièrement Lion sur mes deux machines et je constate aussi cette disparition un peu aléatoire, probablement, une durée de vie limitée de la signature sur la connexion avec le lecteur lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé ? difficile à dire, mais ce n'est pas bien grave.

En tout état de cause, j'ai effectivement enregistré mon login/mot de passe lors de la première connexion, si cela ne fonctionne pas chez vous ou qu'il vous affiche une erreur de mot de passe, il suffit d'ouvrir le trousseau dans les UTILITAIRES et supprimer la ligne correspondant à votre partage SMB freebox, à la prochaine connexion, il vous le redemandera, j'avais modifié le mot de passe et j'étais bloqué.

Une autre solution plus radicale, serait de faire le montage sous unix au lancement de la machine, ou plus précisément au lancement de votre session.

Etape 1: vérifier que vous n'avez pas déjà un script affecté au lancement de session comme ceci : sudo defaults read com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook

Etape 2: créer un fichier monlogih.sh contenant en première ligne : #!/bin/bash
afin de forcer l'exécution sous ce shell

Etape 3 : une fois terminé, et afin que ce fichier soit vu comme exécutable u+x = User+eXecutable :
sudo chmod u+x chemincomplet/monlogin.sh


Etape 4 : On indique le shell à exécuter au système :
sudo defaults write com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook chemincomplet/monlogin.sh .sh


idem avec LogoutHook pour la fermeture de session.


Je ne l'ai pas fait, désolé, pas eu le temps de faire les tests, cependant, voici quelques pistes pour le montage en ligne de commande, faire dans un terminal la commande :

man mount_smbfs
man mount
man umount

maintenant vous savez, il y a même les références des fichiers .conf à modifier pour que les login se fasse en automatique.


Amusez vous bien ! 

Cordialement,

Philippe


----------



## da capo (10 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Par contre, si quelqu'un sait comment renommer le disque dur de la Freebox V6, je suis intéressé.



Cela semble impossible.

C'est pour passer outre divers problèmes avec l'espace ?


----------



## herszk (10 Août 2011)

fifi_le_h a dit:


> En tout état de cause, j'ai effectivement enregistré mon login/mot de passe lors de la première connexion, si cela ne fonctionne pas chez vous ou qu'il vous affiche une erreur de mot de passe, il suffit d'ouvrir le trousseau dans les UTILITAIRES et supprimer la ligne correspondant à votre partage SMB freebox, à la prochaine connexion, il vous le redemandera, j'avais modifié le mot de passe et j'étais bloqué.



Bonjour.
Le problème, c'est que je ne retrouve rien dans le trousseau qui ressemble à mon partage SMB freebox.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Cela semble impossible.
> 
> C'est pour passer outre divers problèmes avec l'espace ?



Tant pis, on fera avec, c'était pour avoir un nom plus significatif que "Disque Dur"


----------



## cowpilot (13 Août 2011)

bonjour,
même problème, du coup je me suis servi de toutes vos infos. En gros je n'avais pas smb freebox dans le trousseau, alors je l'ai tout bonnement rajouté avec le mot de passe que je venais de générer... et ça marche.
A+


----------



## nemrod (15 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, à la première connexion, il demande un utilisateur Freebox et un mot de Passe de l'administrateur de la Freebox moi, j'ai rentré freebox et le mot de passe que j'ai utilisé pour l'administration de la Freebox puis, je j'ai accepté l'entrée dans le trousseau.
> Et depuis, il ne me demande plus rien.
> Quand on se connecte à un serveur, il faut l'identifiant du serveur distant.



Bonjour, Je viens de passer à Lion, pauvre de moi, je n'arrive pas non plus à y accéder via Aller à, j'ai mon nom de session OS X en utilisateur et un mot de passe vide.

Pour l'utilisateur j'ai tenté celui pré-renseigné et freebox avec le mot de passe qui me permet de me connecter à l'interface Web de la Freebox mais sans résultat.

Une idée ? Merci


----------



## herszk (23 Août 2011)

Bonsoir.

Voici a méthode officielle pour faire apparaitre la freebox dans le finder :

http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article10660


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2011)

Et la mise à jour du firmware ne suffit pas ?


----------



## herszk (24 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Et la mise à jour du firmware ne suffit pas ?



Non, une fois que le dernier firmware de la freebox server (1.1.0) est mis en place, il faut suivre les préconisations du lien.
D'ailleurs, dès que tu cliques sur "valider", tu vois le résultat en direct à la fenêtre de ton finder, tu peux ainsi choisir très facilement ton icone.


----------



## bricbroc (24 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tant pis, on fera avec, c'était pour avoir un nom plus significatif que "Disque Dur"


Par défaut le menu de l'interface de gestion arrive sur "Paramètres", c'est le troisième onglet en haut de l'écran.
Le deuxième onglet est l'explorateur, tu cliques dessus et après un simple clic droit sur "Disque dur" il te proposera le fameux "renommer"


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Non, une fois que le dernier firmware de la freebox server (1.1.0) est mis en place, il faut suivre les préconisations du lien.
> D'ailleurs, dès que tu cliques sur "valider", tu vois le résultat en direct à la fenêtre de ton finder, tu peux ainsi choisir très facilement ton icone.



Ben, chez moi : la mise à jour du firmware me semblait avoir suffi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Août 2011)

bricbroc a dit:


> Par défaut le menu de l'interface de gestion arrive sur "Paramètres", c'est le troisième onglet en haut de l'écran.
> Le deuxième onglet est l'explorateur, tu cliques dessus et après un simple clic droit sur "Disque dur" il te proposera le fameux "renommer"



Merci, j'avais déjà essayé, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, même avec le nouveau firmware. la modification semble fonctionner mais n'est pas prise en compte quand je quitte l'interface de gestion.


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2012)

Merci pour la solution!


----------



## herszk (17 Mai 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Par défaut le menu de l'interface de gestion arrive sur "Paramètres", c'est le troisième onglet en haut de l'écran.
> Le deuxième onglet est l'explorateur, tu cliques dessus et après un simple clic droit sur "Disque dur" il te proposera le fameux "renommer"



Bonjour.
Malheureusement, une fois renommé, dès que je sors, il revient à "Disque dur", y a-t-il une validation à faire quelque part? Celle du partage mac os ne suffit pas.


----------

